# T&T Aquarium and Pets



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

has anyone been to T&T aquarium and pets, is it a good lfs


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Haven't been there but would like to go. Can you give us a location as I will be in Etobicoke on Sat. Thanks.


----------



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

1160 Albion Road, Etobicoke, ON M9V 1A8


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Went checked it out yesterday. It's a joke. Dingy place. Most tanks are empty, and the giant Oscar they want sold comes with a million ick, no charge. Poor thing was covered in it like it came out of a Shake n Bake bage! Back wall of the store are bird cages with mostly lovebirds that won't stop squawking 

My advice? Don't waste your gas money! Just drive straight over to Dixie and go see Mike at Finatics. You're not that far if you're already at Islington


----------

